# Heresy-Online's Expeditious Stories 15-09: Inconvenience Voting



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

​

Congratulations to all of you who participated in this month's competition and making it a success! Thank you all as well, for helping to add colour to the already exceptional fanfic forum here on Heresy. Hopefully in the following months, we can continue to build up interest and maybe bring some more fresh blood to HO's fanfic forums.

Voting works as such:
Each reader (not just writers) can cast three votes, ranking them 1st, 2nd, and 3rd. Feel free to share your thoughts, comments, or brief reviews on the stories as well, since each of the writers worked hard to get their entries up.

Scoring works like this:
1st place: 3 pts
2nd place: 2 pts
3rd place: 1 pt

*When you vote, ensure that you vote in the following format:*
1st Place: Author, Name of Story, 3 pts
and so on.

Unfortunately, to prevent any possible dramas, you cannot vote for your own story. If there are fewer than four entries, you do not have to cast all three votes.

Additionally, if you wrote a story, you must vote! As the competition grows, I think it is necessary to point this out. If you enter but do not vote, any votes for your story(ies) will not be counted.

By the end of the voting period, all votes will be tallied and a winner declared.

Once this winner is declared, the winning story will be placed into the Winning HOES thread which has been stickied in this forum. The winning writer will be awarded the Lexicanum's Crest (seen above!) forum award for fiction excellence during the quarterly Awards.

Just to emphasize again, _you do not need to have written a story to cast your votes!_ The more people that cast their votes, the better!

The deadline for voting will be *midnight* *GMT 9 November 2015*. At that time this thread will be completed, and the winner declared.

The rewards for entering/winning are:
Participation - 1 reputation point
3rd Place - 2 reputation points
2nd Place - 3 reputation points
1st Place - 4 reputation points

Here are the entries from HOES 15-09:

*Table of Contents*

Treesniffer - Marriage Plans


Myen'Tal - The Plight of the Immortal

Brother Emund - It ain't nuffink

HonorableMan - Deep Cover

andygorn - New Masters
​http://www.heresy-online.net//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Treesnifer (Jun 13, 2010)

1st Place: andygorn, New Masters, 3pts
2nd Place: Honorableman, Deep Cover, 2pts
3rd Place: Brother Emund, It ain't nuffink, 1pt.

Cool Beans! This was a fun month. More stories makes it much better. It'd be neat if some spectators voted too. Anyway, to the feedback!

andygorn, I liked your story the best. Just the thought of an inconvenience being that you are stuck until some archeologist finds you so you can pick up where you left off? That gave me a chuckle. Your internal dialog made things a bit difficult to follow, but I know the word count makes for some drastic decisions sometimes.

Honorableman; All I could think of as I read your story was the movie "Reservoir Dogs", though I liked your end better. Nice flow and emotion, made it an easy read.

Brother Emund. Nicely done orky story. I never know what to do with orcs. Conventional wisdom condemns writing out accents claiming it makes reading too tough on the reader, but I've never seen orc speech written any other way...that aside; I really like that warboss.

Myen'Tal - Another good, good story! Channeling some unexplored thought lines from Bleak Eternity? So, what happens when you put four heralds in a small room for an eternity? Inquiring minds would like to know. :wink:


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

Brother Edmund, It ain't nuffink, 3pts
Honorableman, Deep Cover, 2pts
Treesnifer, Marriage Plans, 1pts

Brother Edmund, really fun story to read, and I like your use of Ork language in this one. Nothing can be more inconvenient than a group of beaky boys raining on your parade .

Honorableman, an intense and suspenseful tale that keeps you on the edge of your seat. Really gripping, I thought the main character had been found out for sure!

Treesnifer, another solid tale of adventure, though the story ends where the adventure technically begins. I really like the dialogue, it's filled with a range of emotions that helps me become connected to the characters.

Andygorn, I was slightly confused when I read your story the first time around. But seeing Treesnifer explain it, I can see now that something just wasn't connecting in my brain . I like your idea, it kind of reminds me of the plot of 'Constantine' (the movie, not the show). Very foreboding and mysterious. 



> Myen'Tal - Another good, good story! Channeling some unexplored thought lines from Bleak Eternity? So, what happens when you put four heralds in a small room for an eternity? Inquiring minds would like to know.


I pondered that answer for awhile, actually, and then thought, "what is keeping them from killing each other to escape the room?" But if their essence is isolated from the warp, then they likely could not be reborn and they would simply die. So the answer probably is that they would loosen their infernal tongues and change their allegiances :grin:.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

*1st Place: andygorn, New Masters, 3pts
2nd Place: Honorableman, Deep Cover, 2pts
3rd Place: Myen'Tal, The Plight of the Immortal, 1pt*

Myen'Tal: Interesting take on the story theme. Daemons and betrayal.. nice. What do you expect from our eternal enemy!

Honorable Man: I really enjoyed this. It is lined up to be an epic tale. I loved the description of his revolver - short and pugnacious... ie; Nasty! 

Andygorn: An excellent tale and again, an interesting take on the subject. A 'loyal' son to the end.

Finally, Treesnifer.. A marriage of 'in'-convenienvce! I love dwarves/ squats(40K) and would love to read some more.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

1) Myen'Tal 3pts
2) Brother Emund 2pts
3)Treesniffer 1pts


----------



## HonorableMan (Apr 15, 2012)

1. Myen'tal, 3 points
2. Treesnifer, 2 points
3. Andygorn, 1 point


----------



## andygorn (Apr 1, 2011)

1st = 3 points = Brother Emund
2nd = 2 points = Honorable Man
3rd = 1 point = Myen'Tal


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

1st: *Brother Emund*
2nd: joint *Myen'Tal* and *Honorableman*
3rd: *andygorn*


----------

